# Meerkats



## eclectusAJ (Jul 29, 2013)

Hi,

I have never used a forum before so not sure if this is where to post, Just wanted to ask if anyone knows what temp an indoor meerkat house should be? I am looking to get some meerkats after I move to a house with a couple of acres, I am going to build a large outdoor enclosure out of concrete and fill it deep with sand so they can burrow, I will have a small watering hole with filter and will make artificial caves & rocks out of chicken wire and concrete. 
It will probably be around 20' by 20' 
I also want to have an indoor hut that they have access to and wondered if it will need to be heated and if so what temperature? 

If you have any other suggestions, advice or think I should make changes to the plans I have made please let me know  Any advice is appreciated. I'm not really looking for people telling me not to get them as I have no experience as many people start out with little experience, I do own other exotic mammals an eclectus parrot and a few reptiles and have always done months of research before purchasing them  

Many thanks,
Ash


----------



## genevie (Jul 12, 2011)

> *Meerkat:* Meerkats have a slow metabolism for a carnivore their size, assisting them in tolerating consistently warm temperatures in their natural environment. However, a slow metabolism also makes them more susceptible to cooler temperatures (Dennis, 1999). During winter months, or in cold climates where temperatures of 18.3°C (65°F) or below are sustained for extended periods, warming opportunities offering temperatures from *18.3–21.1°C (65–70°F)* should be provided. This can be accomplished by providing pig blankets, heat lamps, hot rocks, space heaters (these should be monitored closely), central heating, warmer burrows, and/or holding areas (K. Kimble, personal communication, 2004 & 2005).


Source: *http://www.aza.org/uploadedFiles/An...l_Care/MongooseMeerkatFossaCareManual2011.pdf*


----------



## eclectusAJ (Jul 29, 2013)

Thanks, I will probably use heat mats or heat lamps on a thermostat


----------



## akashalexander (Jul 20, 2013)

eclectusAJ said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have never used a forum before so not sure if this is where to post, Just wanted to ask if anyone knows what temp an indoor meerkat house should be? I am looking to get some meerkats after I move to a house with a couple of acres, I am going to build a large outdoor enclosure out of concrete and fill it deep with sand so they can burrow, I will have a small watering hole with filter and will make artificial caves & rocks out of chicken wire and concrete.
> It will probably be around 20' by 20'
> ...


out of interest how big a mob are you planning on having? and will that include any breeders?
good luck with the set up, would be good too see some pictures, sounds impressive!


----------

